# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Wailin' Jennys "Swallow" - Chords

## awildman

Hello! I am a very, very, very new to the mandolin (and playing music, generally) so I've been looking for fun and simple songs to practice. I don't have an ear for chords quite yet so I was wondering if someone could help me break down the chord progressions for the song "Swallow" by the Wailin' Jennys. It seems straightfoward, I just don't have the skill yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G4MWo0AzP8

Thanks in advance! This seems like a great place to learn. 

Cheers,
Allison

----------


## EdHanrahan

Am-G-C-F.  That's what the guitar player's hands are doing at just about 1 minute in.  Without studying it much further, it almost sounds like that's sort of a repeating pattern... but I make no claims of accuracy at 1:30 AM, and just getting back home from Macbeth on Broadway.  Others will probably prove me wrong!

This may shock some, but it's a real valuable skill to be able to "read" the guitar player's chording hand, regardless of the instrument you play!

----------


## TheGoodSon

I tabbed this out, it doesn't have any interludes or intro but this what I think they are playing. 



This other video is really good to watch too because it's just the mandolin player and it's a close up so you can see her hands. You could probably figure out some of the solos by watching her hands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niVBZ6kXG80

----------

awildman

----------

